# Time is Running Out to Get Your Bobcat Tag



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Just a few days left. Deadline is 11/30/18 for your kill tag.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh man, one of these years! My buddy shot one with his bow in Kentucky!

Always wanted a full body mount of a bobcat, I've seen several while deer hunting in the UP!
You guys that get to stay up there and spend a lot of time are very blessed!


Luv2hunteup said:


> Just a few days left. Deadline is 11/30/18 for your kill tag.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Bobcat hunting for dummies, just curious how you go about it strategies where to hunt, do you bait Etc no idea except I wanted to do it for almost 40 years!


----------



## zapper (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone know if its legal to hunt bobcat at night now I know it never used to be but cant find anything on it now


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Just a few days left. Deadline is 11/30/18 for your kill tag.


Thanks for reminder!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*Today is the last day to get 2018 bobcat kill tags.*
Today, Nov. 30, is the last day for Michigan residents who plan to hunt or trap bobcat to get kill tags for the 2018 season. Free kill tags are required when hunting or trapping bobcat.

Residents with a fur harvester license can get their free kill tags online at E-License. Kill tags also can be requested by visiting a license agent or a DNR Customer Service Center.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hurry up so you don't have to keep it in the freezer for a whole year! (Sarcasm)


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> Hurry up so you don't have to keep it in the freezer for a whole year! (Sarcasm)


I won’t need to.....got mine last minute last night


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

zapper said:


> Anyone know if its legal to hunt bobcat at night now I know it never used to be but cant find anything on it now


I have the same question? Does anyone know if it's legal to call bobcats at night in MI?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

No it is not legal to hunt bobcat at night

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Traditional uplander (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, boy!


----------



## zapper (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks i could not find anything on it


----------

